

PowerInbox, The Service That Turns Emails Into Apps, Launches API - andzt
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/08/powerinbox-the-service-that-turns-emails-into-apps-launches-api/

======
n1cked
Interesting concept, but needs a greater number of relevant apps.

~~~
andzt
Well now that the API is available, YOU could write that relevant app ;)

